# Mirroring with Ipad/apple TV



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

(If this is in the wrong forum, moderator, please redirect the post. I couldn't figure out where it should go....)

Hi, I am a teacher and I have a new Apple TV setup (which is terrific) plus four ipads. We have mirroring set up and it's working well with an individual ipad, but what I really need is a way(or device) so that we can quickly switch ipads being mirrored. That is.....one student is showing his/her work up on the TV via mirroring. Now we want another student to show their work on a different ipad. At it stands, it is a laborious procedure to go from one to the other.....is it possible to set it up so that we can just basically go "click" and go from ipad to ipad? I would imagine this is something that people are increasingly going to demand.....

Thanks for any wisdom.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Correct me if I'm wrong but sounds like your looking for the AppleTV to be used as the device that changes which input from multiple iPads to use.

I don't think that is possible.

I didn't understand the "laborious procedure" you are talking about it. The next student, just clicks the Airplay button and picks the AppleTV. That device should replace the previous iPad that was streaming as easy as that.

Maybe I'm not correctly understanding your needs.


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

Well, it seems laborious......you also have to shut off mirroring on the current ipad. In a classroom with 33 kids, every second counts. But I supposed that once they learn the procedure, it will become automatic. I still think that if there will have to be simpler, automatic, "push a button" ways soon, as this will become something that people will demand.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

bj nick said:


> Well, it seems laborious......you also have to shut off mirroring on the current ipad. In a classroom with 33 kids, every second counts. But I supposed that once they learn the procedure, it will become automatic.


Maybe it's different because I am running the iOS 6 beta, but you don't have to turn off mirroring on the current playing device.
Double click the home button, push Airplay button and pick the AppleTV and that device replaces the previous one.



bj nick said:


> I still think that if there will have to be simpler, automatic, "push a button" ways soon, as this will become something that people will demand.


Can't see it becoming any simpler unless they somehow made a shortcut to remember the previous AirPlay device pushed too.
Considering the dynamic nature of IPs on a LAN, I don't see that being practical.

That functionality on the AppleTV device end wouldn't work either. If you have multiple iPads, no easy way to choose which iPad device to stream from. You'd have to select which device to give access to, which would involve the same "hassles".


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

thanks for responding. Actually, we found we had to shut off mirroring one before it would work on the next one. Don't know why. But I figure it should become really routine quick....especially with these little geniuses I teach.....I just wish I could be up there and select one ipad and play it, you know? As if it was just selecting one computer after another to show on the projector, which I believe is easy to do if you're set up right. Anyway, thanks.


----------

